# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Win32:Morphex [Cryp]

## Во имя Винды,Ворда

При подключении флешки к компу, "шарик"(avast) нашел этого зверюгу.
Имя файла jemasina.exe
Описание вируса: Win32:Morphex [Cryp]
Что этот паразит делает? :Wink:  и если есть описание пожалуйста дайте

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

